# Another Fine Journal by DaMayor



## DaMayor (Dec 30, 2010)

So, uh....I can now safely say that I know _exactly_ how to manipulate (eat at McDonalds) my body composition. With that said, I am sure you will ascertain that I am again a little chunkier (fatass) than I would like,  and that the time has come to again (forcefeed tuna) utilize that wonderous dietetic tool known as the
*PSMF/RFL. DIET*


Hope all of you are well, injury free, stronger and better looking than the last time I "saw" ya.....Odds of the latter would, of course, only apply to Jenny and/or Marianne....the rest of you are beyond hope.

I will put together a more lengthy, detailed, and generally long-winded, DaMayor~esque write-up in the near future. And, as difficult as this might be for most of you, please save all applause and cheering inspired by my return until the performance is over.



*Whasssup!? *


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Mayor!  I'm IslandGirl.  Nice to meet ya'.

I love MickeyD's.  lol


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 31, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Mayor!  I'm IslandGirl.  Nice to meet ya'.
> 
> I love MickeyD's.  lol



Hi IslandGirl. Good to meet you as well...even if you are already a bad McInfluence.

As for the rest of you.......35 Views and only one response? 

You people suck!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 31, 2010)

I want that "Low Carb This" on a t-shirt!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*•♫..•::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*•♫.•
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥.•*´¨`*• .​


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I want that "Low Carb This" on a t-shirt!



Everything (pretty much) in my Sig. came from here:

T-shirts, Funny Shirts, Graphic Tees, Buy a Custom Tshirt Online | CafePress


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright folks, slackin' today and back to the grind tomorrow. I will make every effort to keep this RFL journal as exciting and entertaining as possible....but as you know, the macro's associated with a PSMF/RFL diet ain't too exciting and the numbers will be pretty much the same for at least the next eight weeks....probably 16 again.

Maybe I will write all posts in iambic pentameter...or haiku....Nahhhhh.

Your collective assistance in the preservation of my sanity would be greatly appreciated......even yours, FMJ. Speaking of whom.....where the heck is Mike? Has he turned into a West Coast Hippie? Joined a Cult?

JugHead, your responses are welcomed as long as you don't post any pictures of yourself, or drop the "F Bomb" repeatedly.

Curt James, please post Sesame Street videos at will.....and tell me what natty peanut butter tastes like from time to time.

Jenny....Just post pictures.

Marianne, please keep all technical terms within a three syallable...I prefer pickchures, really.

IslandGirl.....You have no idea what you've gotten yourself into...


Tomorrow....Tuna!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 3, 2011)

*Day one....Again*

It always takes a day or two to get back into the right RFL macro-rhythm, so today's numbers will probably be a little below the target macros. I still have yet to weigh in , although I am pretty sure that my previous stats will apply, at least for the next few days. Those being: Minimum caloric intake of 844 cals., 20 grams of carbs.(max), 20 grams of fat (max) and 175 grams of protein (minimum). In order to make the transition back into the diet as painless as possible, I may make a slight allowance on the fat, going a tad higher than 20g per day. 
This time around, I plan to phase back into the diet first, then get back into the workout routine next week. This way, I will feel like complete crap when I first get back to the gym, as opposed to feeling great the first day or so, then crashing and burning soon after. Psychologically, I think this is the biggest challenge I face when doing this diet.

Oh the excitement...I can't wait to hate tuna again!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2011)

What does your meal layout look like? 800cals? I would straight up die.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What does your meal layout look like? 800cals? I would straight up die.



It varies. Over time, I've created a list of mix and match foods that I have broken the macros down into single ounce servings on fitday. This way I can weigh each food and be sure that my numbers are right. Normally, the main course would include Chicken breast, turkey breast cutlets, salmon, tilapia, halibut, haddock, shrimp.....pretty much any other seafood, and of course, Tuna.  This year I've added Venison. Of course, I also use protein suppliments, mainly protein "shots" (no carbs, no mixing) to tweak my totals/keep the protein numbers where they need to be.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2011)

I love some deer. I eat it all of the time.

Well good for you man. Hell 800 is my breakfast shake.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I love some deer. I eat it all of the time.
> 
> Well good for you man. Hell 800 is my breakfast shake.



Ah, but the PSMF/RFL diet is an Appetite KILLER. After a week or so, it will be all I can do to consume 850 cals. a day, lol.

*Yesterday's Macros*

871 Calories, 16.3g Fat, 9.4g Carbs, 164.0g Protein 

Numbers aren't dead on just yet.....I'm still getting my noggin back into the game. Ate tuna for the first time today after a long tuna lay-off. YeeHaw.....Tuna


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 5, 2011)

I know, I know....This is the most exciting journal you have ever read. Try to control yourselves. Keep in mind, it is just as much for me.

*Today's Projected Macro's*

979 Calories, 13.9g Fat, 10.8g Carbs., 188.7g Protein 

I am so very thankful that shrimp is the one food that you can sear off quickly and eat plain.....okay, so I used some (ultra-light) wasabi mayo on the side. Tonight we will fight off the monotony of this diet with some braised venison and cabbage...Bok Choy, red or green yet to be determined. Won't really matter, I'll only be eating a cup of the stuff anyway.


Carry On.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

So what numbers are you shooting for?

I always like checking out your menu as my menu sucks (canned tuna and canned chicken) every day.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So what numbers are you shooting for?
> 
> I always like checking out your menu as my menu sucks (canned tuna and canned chicken) every day.



Numbers....goal weight or daily food intake? ....I'll answer both.

Goal "weight" 195 by late May~early June. I got down to 208 last time, but still wasn't as lean as I wanted to be. Even at 195, I will still not be "ripped" by any means, but my old ass will look better on the beach, lol.
Daily totals should be at or around 844 cals, 20g fat and carbs max, and 165 protein (minimum..I think I said 175 earlier.) I was explaining this diet to my employee earlier, and told her that I have found that there are a couple of ways of doing this diet. You can go the economy route, and eat tuna until you feel like puking.....Or you can spend a few bucks and just think of it as a seafood fest. I think the benefit of "lighter" fish such as tilapia, swai, haddock etc. and shellfish/shrimp is that you can consume more without feeling too full while easily reaching your requirements. I still think that tuna is the most efficient food, (cheap,low fat/high protein) but with the restrictions on fat...the fat that would normally add flavor to tuna.... that RFL calls for, it gets old fast.

Three days down, 109 to go. Man, this is gonna be a stretch.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

You aren't doing 112 days of PSMF are you?


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 5, 2011)

Jodi said:


> You aren't doing 112 days of PSMF are you?



Yep. Didn't kill me the first time.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Yep. Didn't kill me the first time.


You are taking breaks right?


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

Jodi said:


> You are taking breaks right?



I've been on a diet break for five months!....that's why I'm *fat* again, lol. Seriously, right now I am starting as a Cat3 dieter...again. As I did last time, instead of the two free meals allowed, I will be doing a single, low carb/higher fat meal once a week. I didn't have any metabolic issues doing this before, and it is easier to stay focused, keep my body in "the zone", and control potential cravings. Carbs for me during PSMF/RFL are like giving an alcoholic a sip of beer....they might not cause me to fall off of the wagon, but they sure make it hard as heck to stay on. 

As time goes on, yes ma'am, I will phase in refeeds/diet breaks. 

Worry not, dear Jodi, DaMayor has actually found a diet that works consistently......or at least I _hope_ I have the same great results this time.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you still got the restaurant? i know you said a while back you might be getting rid!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Have you still got the restaurant? i know you said a while back you might be getting rid!



Trying to sell it. We're getting closer to doing this...I have someone who is very interested.....but I might still be open for another couple of months before anything is finalized. 

Then I plan to move to Seattle, get a bank job, and become a *TOTAL SLACKER*!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

*The Numbers...*

845 Calories, 17.6g Fat, 5.0g Carbs., 162.4g Protein  

Today's menu supplemented with Body Fortress protein shots. After eating 13oz. of boneless skinless chicken breasts, the thought of eating anything else for the rest of the day isn't very appealing.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 7, 2011)

*Today's Marvelous Macros*

1,073 Calories, 32.9g Fat, 14.2g Carbs., 168.3g Protein

Calories are a bit higher than usual, as is fat..... but y'know, for some reason the thought of adding just a little extra light mayo to that tuna didn't seem so bad. Nope, not bad at all.

*Typical Symptoms and a Little Warning*

Headache is gone today, and I actually had a sudden burst of energy at about ten o'clock this morning.  At first this concerned me, and I suspected that I must have consumed something with hidden carbs or sugar. (even though I know I did not) Then, I remembered waking up at 2:30 this a.m. with a headache, and drinking two bottles of *water* instead of some other beverage. Since then, I have pretty much leveled off, and am relatively flat in affect, calm, not hungry in the least. During the past hour, however, I have been sent a little reminder via my left calf muscle...the one I sprained/tore a few weeks ago. Apparently my water intake is still too low,  because for the past hour or so, Mr. Gastrocnemius has been threatening a nasty cramp-up. So we'll have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

Yo Mayor.  Where you at?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I plan to move to Seattle, get a bank job, and become a *TOTAL SLACKER*!



 DM

What do you mean *become *a total slacker?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2011)

*Oh noez!!!! Come back soon!!!*



IslandGirl said:


> Yo Mayor.  Where you at?



This!

WHERE IZ DaMAYOR!!!?!!1!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you hear that loud "THUD"? Tht was the sound of yours truly DROPPING THE BALL.

Okay, so I experienced a major dietary fail. Guess it is time to try this again.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright folks, this start stop stuff is getting rediculous. But...

In the recent past, I've been trying to finish this business thing off. This has been a very long, frustrating process. I compare this to being trapped in the belly of a dying whale....I'm just waiting for the critter to give up the ghost so I can crawl out. Normally, I handle stress very well, since I know that stress is more the (oftentimes physical) negative impact due to one's *perception* of situations than actual impending doom. Plus, as long as one maintains some sort of faith, everything usually works out, and nobody dies.
However, I must say that the last few months have been pretty taxing. Initially, I my error was based on the attitude of, "Oh, I've leaned out enough to eat a bit of that"...it later became, "Man, this all sucks, I'm working myself to death for nothing, I'll eat what the heck I feel like eating and deal with it later". Both contributed to my current chunkiness. But I knew what I was doing. No excuses. So the time has come to get my noggin' back in the game. Yes it will suck. Yes I will detest the though of tuna. Yes I will have DOMS and injury. But these are all minor compared to what I might end up like if I don't reign this horse in.


So I'm back.....again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sound the bell, round 2 is about to begin.

Good luck, and hope things on the personal side settle down for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> So I'm back.....again.



Welcome back, again.  Hope you can keep with it this time.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Did you hear that loud "THUD"? Tht was the sound of yours truly DROPPING THE BALL.
> 
> Okay, so I experienced a major dietary fail.


_
It happens._



DaMayor said:


> *No excuses. So the time has come to get my noggin' back in the game. Yes it will suck. Yes I will detest the though of tuna. Yes I will have DOMS and injury. But these are all minor compared to what I might end up like if I don't reign this horse in.*
> 
> 
> So I'm back.....again.



Welcome back! 

I'm on keto again. Dropped some weight but still not looking the way I'd like. The work continues!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm still around.....still on the diet. I have just been avoiding posting all of my meals simply because I know how extremely exciting such posts are, and I don't want anyone to get too distracted from their own plan(s).

On the business front.....Buyer #1 was full of horse pucky, and is currently MIA. Working on buyer #2. To make this already stressful situation even more confusing, I have been approached by the building owner/landlord with a proposal concerning a joint venture.....which means I stay in the restaurant business.....with financial backing, of course. So, at this time I have to completely re-evaluate how I feel about the biz, and whether or not I love food enough to subject myself to more years of culinary challenges.

I'm really burned out, but at (almost) 45, what other options are there? 

I will start training Monday. I have _intentionally _avoided it so that my body can acclimate to the diet before I go to the gym. This way I will avoid the demotivating experience of feeling all energy drain from my spirit in the middle of the workout. (I will start lifting while already feeling like crap)


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

Free Meal Yesterday....pretty controlled. 
Walked about fifteen miles all over Charleston with the family. 
Still seem to be in ketosis (not that this is a big issue)
Weigh-in today...curious to see what's goin' on.
Gym today.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, so since March 23rd, or thereabouts (the period during which I have been strictly back on the diet) I have lost *Seven* Pounds. This is more than I expected.....good deal.
Return to the gym could be described as _controlled_ and relatively brief. I have learned a couple of things about this diet......while it is tempting to go back to one's "normal" approach to working out, lifting for 45 minutes to an hour (or longer for some) and trying to break PR's, this is more often detrimental than helpful. If I can finish my workout in thirty minutes, lift at 65% of my usual weight(s), and continue to lose fat...cool, so be it. 

Seven down, 30lbs. to go. (To get to my reasonable goal wieght of 200~ish) Actually, I'm in a better position this go-round han I was at ~250lbs. the first time I did the diet....so this might be cooler than last time.


Where the heck are all of my peeps?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Where the heck are all of my peeps?



Well, you've got to post more frequently than once every 2 weeks.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Well, you've got to post more frequently than once every 2 weeks.



Yeah, I know. But honestly, my posts have got to be the most boring reading material of all time....I ate tuna...I lifted weights....I'm still fat....lol.

Looks like I will have at least a solid month to post. I've pretty much shut the doors of this place (restaurant....where I am hiding right now) and will concentrate on training as long as I can before my wife forces me to get a job that I will absolutely hate. Nobody wants to hire a fat guy anyway.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on keeping the loss going.

And yeah jobs suck.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on keeping the loss going.
> 
> And yeah jobs suck.



Hey, thanks O.! We're workin' on it!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, so since March 23rd, or thereabouts (the period during which I have been strictly back on the diet) I have lost *Seven* Pounds. This is more than I expected.....good deal.
> Return to the gym could be described as _controlled_ and relatively brief. I have learned a couple of things about this diet......while it is tempting to go back to one's "normal" approach to working out, lifting for 45 minutes to an hour (or longer for some) and trying to break PR's, this is more often detrimental than helpful. If I can finish my workout in thirty minutes, lift at 65% of my usual weight(s), and continue to lose fat...cool, so be it.
> 
> Seven down, 30lbs. to go. (To get to my reasonable goal wieght of 200~ish) Actually, I'm in a better position this go-round han I was at ~250lbs. the first time I did the diet....so this might be cooler than last time.
> ...



Present and accounted for, sir!

Three cheers for tuna! I just ate _salmon_. One of those Chicken of the Sea packets for 30 grams of protein. Added some olive oil and nuked it for 45 seconds. Having some coffee with fake sugar next. 

Sorry to hear you're closing the doors and will think happy thoughts re the next job.

Have about two months until summer vacation begins, but it might be a permanent vacation as the school district is hurting for bucks apparently. 

There are all kinds of rumors bouncing around about layoffs and jobs being eliminated.

Wishing you (and myself) some good luck.

And take a look at my sig! I added a "Built" link. Was inspired by you and juggernaut.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I'm still around.....still on the diet. I have just been avoiding posting all of my meals simply because I know how extremely exciting such posts are, and I don't want anyone to get too distracted from their own plan(s).
> 
> On the business front.....Buyer #1 was full of horse pucky, and is currently MIA. Working on buyer #2. To make this already stressful situation even more confusing, *I have been approached by the building owner/landlord with a proposal concerning a joint venture.....which means I stay in the restaurant business.....with financial backing, of course. So, at this time I have to completely re-evaluate how I feel about the biz, and whether or not I love food enough to subject myself to more years of culinary challenges.
> 
> ...



How is that going? Any changes or choices made?

I'll be 49 and know there must be stories out there about folk our age changing direction and being successful in their new careers.

Naturally, I'm sure there are _also _stories of homeless former art teacher and, yeah, chefs, but _we won't talk about those stories_, okay?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Naturally, I'm sure there are also stories of homeless former art teacher and, yeah, chefs, but we won't talk about those stories, okay?*




Lol! True..True. I have always been fortunate enough to 'create' new jobs if I absolutely needed to. I bought this restaurant when I was jobless. Of course, being a business owner and being jobless are sorta the same thing if one isn't making any money.....Actually, I think the benefits of joblessness are slightly better, lol.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 5, 2011)

*(Gay~esque) Opening Background Music*
Tuna tuna tuna tuna tuna chamelion, you make me goooo, you make me go-oh-oh-oh.

*Business Ramblings*

So, I just had a meeting with my landlord/biggest fan/partner in re-branding of restaurant...possibly. Ironically in tune (rather, out of tune) with my current diet, we were discussing an Italian theme. Sweet! Low carb guy surrounded by pasta......that aughtta work.

*Pluggin' in today's (projected) numbers.....*

985 Calories, 22.0g Fat, 7.9g Carbs, 174.0g Protein

I use the term "projected" not because I fear that I will not meet them, but because I have yet to do/eat them. Haven't had a bit of problem with discipline this time around.  Oddly, and even though I usually don't concern myself too much with ketosis, I jumped right into it in short order. Either that or I have completely dehydrated myself so ketones are more concentrated/detectable at this point.

*Covert Workout Survival*

As I usually do after a hiatus from the old gym, I worked out quietly, wearing understated attire, hoping no one would remember the "in-shape" me of last summer vs. the current "myehhh, you're lookin' a little chunky" me. I am happy to report that I did so with success, and with little or no DOMS or injury.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

So your the workout ninja now? 

Glad your finding it easier to stick to the diet this time around.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2011)

*The Scale...Not such a bad guy after all*

So, let's see....Start weight a couple of weeks ago was 245~246. Today I weighed in at.....*drum roll*.......233lbs...and a half. 233.5.

I think I might actually be able to do something with this diet this time.

*Covert Workout: DaMayor of Stealth*

Pretty good workout today. There were several potential distractions in the area, (hoochies in spandex) but I was able to stay focused through them all, quietly lifting (probably too much for this diet) while others let loose sounds of childbirth or constipation while lifting amounts even I, DaMayor, found humorous. Arms were right on cue..legs are, as usual, a little slower to "wake back up". 
So far, strength is holding out, but I sense this will come to an abrupt end very soon.....as it always has. Therefore, I will plan to change my expectations/perception of the workout, focusing only on the *preservation of *muscle, as opposed to my nature to want to build muscle by lifting too heavy.....and usually injuring my old self in the process.

*Business Farewell....Good Freakin' Riddance, You Stoopid Money Pit!*

Well, it looks like I am officially closed. There has been discussion to re-brand and perhaps try something new, but I doubt I will go through with it. In this economy, it would be ridiculous to simply re-name a restaurant and expect it to work. So, as many have done before me, I plan to loose a bunch of fat, go to the tanning bed every day, declare myself a trainer and show old ladies how to operate treadmills for a reasonable fee, LOL!

*Macros Part Deux*

You've seen the movie, so I won't quote every macronutrient I have ingested. I am still dead on the dietary mark, and will post these every so often as needed.

Going to buy vegetable plants, and grocery shop.....I am now *DaHouse Husband!*


----------



## davegmb (Apr 8, 2011)

What about Gordon Ramsey giving the restaurant an extreme makeover haha did you ever catch that show?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What about Gordon Ramsey giving the restaurant an extreme makeover haha did you ever catch that show?




Man, the people on that show are complete idiots. The things they do (or don't do) blew my mind. Culinary fools..the lot of them! 
I would challenge Mr. Ramsay to make this place over....as well as to a kitchen duel, during which I would beat him soundly into submission. 

I'd rather he just cut me a check....or give cash...cash is always good.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2011)

Still on track with the old diet. Of course, what else should be expected of me, DaMayor, king of tunaville?
After working on a community landscaping project this weekend for a solid five hours, then going home to plant a truckload of stuff in my own yard, I allowed myself a wonderful "free meal" which consisted of five pounds of scrambled eggs, two links of sausage, one piece of bacon and a fried chicken breast that I de-breaded ever so carefully. Even though the book clearly states that it is okay to have that single piece of cake, or even a beer during one's free meal, I cannot justify doing so. It is crunch time...I'm dropping fat fairly rapidly...why take two steps back if the metabolic ball is rolling in the right direction? I can save all of that when I get into Cat2, right?

Workout today. I have spent the entire morning cleaning out the restaurant. We call this "polishing the apple". I expect that the workout will be the highlight of this tedious and somewhat depressing day. But I have to get it all done....the wife is having surgery Wednesday, and, in addition to paying Mr. Mom,  I will be at her beck and call for the following, oh, four to six weeks.

Somehow a job doesn't seem so bad right now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, kinda a rough day. Go take out the frustration on the weights. 

Hope your wife's surgery goes well.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yesterday's Macros:Tuna,Tilapia,Protein Supp....Repeat*

988 Calories, 23.4g Fat, 4.1g Carbs., 181.7g Protein  

Let's see y'all do DAT!

*Controlled Chaos*

Worked Upper yesterday, *supposed to *work legs today. I'm not absolutely sure this will take place. The rest of the week looks if-fy, so I intend on focusing on the diet intently if my ability to workout is questionable....which it probably will be since we'll be at the hospital at 5:45am tomorrow, and staying there until my wife is released. Hopefully, the procedure will be of the minimally invasive nature, and her recovery time will be short. Other than this, it looks like I will be making trips to and from (the hospital is 45 miles away) for a day or two, followed by Mr. Mom for the next four weeks. But, it ain't like I have a whole lot to do right now....Man, this restaurant is SILENT.

Time for tuna.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 12, 2011)

*Today's Numbers...*

992Calories, 24.2g Fat, 4.6g Carbs., 163.1g Protein


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> 988 Calories, 23.4g Fat, 4.1g Carbs., 181.7g Protein
> 
> Let's see y'all do DAT!




That's 1 meal, right? Sure, no problem.


----------



## DaMayor (May 17, 2011)

Wife's surgery....done. Recovery period is almost up.....even though she "recovered" in about a week and a half vs. th six weeks she was told to take off.

The Restaurant......SOLD

Restaurant Bills.....Paid.

Money left over.....Zero.

Jobs Available......Zilch. I have even applied to Lowe's and Walmart, lol!

The Diet......On Hold. Too busy searching for employment....


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

^ Looks like more good than bad? Glad you're here and wishing you the best!


----------



## DaMayor (May 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Looks like more good than bad? Glad you're here and wishing you the best!



Yeah, I suppose things could be worse, lol.


----------



## DaMayor (May 23, 2011)

So, I Turned 45 Friday. Not sure where that (age) came from. 

Spent my birthday loading two big trucks full of Army surplus/retired furnishings and equipment to be taken to the YMCA (where my wife works) Apparently, I am indeed 45 because I'm still sore.

BUT......I am again on the diet. I figured if I am to have so much idle time betwen employment and/or returning to school, I might as well go crazy with training for a while. Better to be lean(er) and sore that fat and bored, right?

I have also convinced my wife to join me on the Rapid Fat Loss plan. I have tried to make it clear that this diet, although very effective, is equally (if not more) challenging. Looks like I ill have to put together a meal plan and prep. meals to-go for her. She will need a lot of support to pull this off, but I think she will be less intimidated and more inspired once she starts to see results.....the first week or so is always quite a test. Wish us luck!

MARIANNE! WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2011)

Happy belated birthday youngster and good luck in your dieting endeavor.


----------



## DaMayor (May 23, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Happy belated birthday youngster and good luck in your dieting endeavor.



Thanks man! I hope to make the best of my time.....to NOT look 45, lol. I thought I would enjoy my new "freedom" after selling the business, but I'm about to go nuts! Fat Boy needs a JOB!


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Good Lord....The excitement is killing me. I am most definately on the BB's schedule. Eat/diet, work out, rest.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Well, since I have time to map out my macros for the day...here they is.

963Calories, 23.3g Fat, 9.7g Carbs., 165.8g Protein 

Yesterday's workout was, well, psychologically challenging. The challenge was NOT doing too much, which is par with this diet. My tendency to feel embarrassed when working out with less than what I could, or want to, lift is one of my biggest obstacles. I have been tempted to workout every day, if for no other reason than to combat boredom, but this would not be such a good idea. Maybe I'll just go hang out in the old sauna, or walk on the treadmill with the rest of the fatties.....sigh.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Good God Almighty....This has been the longest, most boring day of my life.

Headache's back in town, so the diet must be on track. The thought of eating protein makes me want to puke....which, after only two days, means that this is going to be one long haul. Once I get back into the groove, squeeze out all of this initial excess water and start getting some muscle memory going, things should get right back into da groove. 

Why am I talking to myself?


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

*NOTE TO SELF*: *STOP GETTING INTO THE PEANUT BUTTER, JACKASS!!!*

Other than this little bump in the proverbial road.....everything's right in line.

Legs today. Moderate/light volume. Started by alternating leg press with squats, myehhh, about three sets of each...took it easy, under 500 on the leg presses and 135 on squats. I wanted to concentrate on my form and not rush things. Got the bar in the low position...something I've messed up in the past. Man, this made a world of difference.  No more whip-lash. Followed up with leg extensions and leg curls. 
Of course, now I CAN'T WALK. No big deal. "This is the way it always feels", I thought to myself as I limped down the steps to my vehicle. So, I've convinced myself that everything is progressing, reminding myself to be patient, stay focused, and as I got into the car I heard a recently familiar "Rip"....this being the crotch of my shorts tearing. This would be the second pair in two weeks. 

So, motivated rather than discouraged by this audible reminder of my fatness......I will now reaffirm my commitment to this diet by eating 2.25 servings of tuna STRAIGHT. 

Cheap assed shorts...pffft.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Why am I talking to myself?






DaMayor said:


> *NOTE TO SELF*: *STOP GETTING INTO THE PEANUT BUTTER, JACKASS!!!*




Because no one else wants to be yelled at?


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Because no one else wants to be yelled at?



I was yelling at me.  *NOW GO AWAY!!!*


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

*Macros O' the Day*...

926Calories, 18.2g Fat, 6.4g Carbs., 169.5g Protein.

*Ponderings*

Looks like the easiest way to keep these numbers tight will be to increase my tuna consumption again. It is just the most efficient food for this diet. I have found, however, that while not as convenient as the vac-packed tuna, canned tuna is much more palatable.

*Spousal Success*

So far, it looks like the Wife is sticking to the plan with minimal difficulty. Of course, since she has been fairly inactive at work, her glycogen level has dropped more gradually than mine....so she hasn't had headaches, etc. She will hopefully be cleared by her Doctor tomorrow to begin working out, (end of her six week recovery period) so that should speed things up for her.


----------



## DaMayor (May 26, 2011)

*Major DOMS today.*


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

"No more whiplash" haha, i didnt realise that was a common squat injury, but where theres a blame theres a claim hey!


----------



## DaMayor (May 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> "No more whiplash" haha, i didnt realise that was a common squat injury, but where theres a blame theres a claim hey!



Heck yeah....used to feel like somebody smacked me in the back of the neck with a baseball bat, lol! *I should have known better*. Not a bit of neck/back pain from the bar this time.....Of course, I can't WALK, but my neck feels good.


----------



## DaMayor (May 26, 2011)

Here's how the numbers look at this point....explanation to follow.

700 Calories, 11.9g Fat, 1.0g Carbs, 129.0g Protein.

Really in a good position right now. We will be going to my wife's Dr. appointment this afternoon, which means that we will be out in the real world during dinnertime.....so, we'll do a very controlled "free meal" to finish out the day. Probably my usual fish, chicken, or lean steak with a simple salad...no dressing, of course.   

Based on my obviously elevated body temperature....flushed/hot as heck right now....I should be near or in ketosis at this point. As I have always said in these journals, _ketosis is not te goal here_....just a good indicator of where one stands with the diet. I'm thinking that the hardcore consumption of straight tuna for the next week or so will speed results...as it seemed to in the past. We'll see.


----------



## DaMayor (May 27, 2011)

Worked upper today....still trying to back off of the volume. Just a quick glimpse of this (condensed) workout:

Lat Pulls 3 sets 6-8 Reps @ 110,120,130
Seated Rows 3 sets 6-8 Reps @ 90, 180, 270
Seated Press (Decline Hammer Type) 3 sets 6-8 Reps @ 90, 180, 205
Tricep Press (cable/close grip) 4 sets @ 6-8 Reps 120,140,180, 190

Again, I am trying to keep things moderately light. I ain't Hercules by any means, but I feel as if I could push/pull more weight. Of course, my battle with eagerness is normally controlled by this diet. Today I crashed and burned QUICKLY. I was in and out in less than thirty minutes.

*The Scale*

This time around, I think I was so shocked and/or disgusted by my initial weigh-in that I suppressed the number deep within my subconscious. I believe I started out at or near 247lbs.
Nevermind that number....today I weighed in at 239. So, while I am again far off from my goal, I am not as bad off as I started....so we'll keep looking forward...again.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 1, 2011)

Make that 236.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> *The Scale*
> 
> today I weighed in at 239. So, while I am again far off from my goal, I am not as bad off as I started....so we'll keep looking forward...again.





DaMayor said:


> Make that 236.




What'd you do, take a shit?  


What's the goal weight, DM?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 7, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> What'd you do, take a shit?
> 
> 
> What's the goal weight, DM?



I'm aiming for 195...I look "normal" at this weight. Really more interested in leaning up quite a bit, the number isn't such an issue.


----------

